# Labor only prices



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

On labor only I charge by the hour or flat rate. I don't charge by the foot.What does a square foot of labor look like?

You got suckered into doing a job for about a third of what it should have cost. hopefully you have learned from the expierence.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

71model said:


> ..........I don't recommend doing side work. Takes away from the contractors making a living. You won't be totally up to snuff with the norms of the business etc. ps. for the record, I'm a super duper electrician,


Best thing I've heard from a first-time poster in years.:thumbsup:

This thread should be bookmarked by everyone out there.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

rewire said:


> On labor only I charge by the hour or flat rate. I don't charge by the foot.What does a square foot of labor look like?


Exactly! :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Welcome to the forum.


As well as the School of Hard Knocks.  You just paid your tuition.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I've never charged family anything, but the favor must be returned. This has eliminated a lot of requests.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You are into it now, work hard finish and be done with it.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

I charge $30 hr plus material for family/friends. 
The side maintenance contract I have is $75 hr plus material. But its only like 4hrs a month so far.


----------



## 71model (Apr 18, 2009)

*none*

Thanks for the warm welcome and kind comments.



LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I've never charged family anything, but the favor must be returned. This has eliminated a lot of requests.


 I hear ya, thing is, I didn't even know these pple, my wife's cousin.

How about extras per what's not on the prints. 
Here's what I've done Extra
1 extra ceiling fan/lt in living room with 3-way
about 10 can lights outside
3 cans in kitchen 
8 lights in the attic(I was going to put 3)

Last thing if you don't mind. Is Telephone/Cable/Ethernet included in your bids to wire a house?

Thanks again


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

71model said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome and kind comments.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya, thing is, I didn't even know these pple, my wife's cousin.


OK here's the deal, your wife's cousin is not family, not even close. You need to find out what they do professionally and engage their services for the same discount you gave them. If not - you need to renegotiate.



> How about extras per what's not on the prints.
> Here's what I've done Extra
> 1 extra ceiling fan/lt in living room with 3-way
> about 10 can lights outside
> ...


No no and no. You are being USED. You need to STOP this insanity and sit them down and explain that as a favor you are willing to give them a good price on the BASIC NECESSARY stuff... but 8 lights in an attic and 3-ways and telephoe and Cat5 is NOT CHARITY- it's plain and simple GREED and they're USING YOU - and you must explain that w/o a market price they aren't going to get a market job.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> As well as the School of Hard Knocks.  You just paid your tuition.


 Huh?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If you can't get family to pay you what you're worth (even distant relatives), now do you expect the general public to pay you what you're worth?



william1978 said:


> Huh?


School of Hard Knocks.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

As stated in previous posts, I also suggest that in the future you avoid discounting yourself to help friends and family. Either do it for free or for pretty darned near the "going rate" at the very least.

I stopped doing it quite some time ago due to all the empty promises and headaches it causes. (on both ends, I am not going to sit here all high and mighty like I have not absolutely dreaded going to finish something I already started knowing full well I was not profiting from the task at all....)

I refuse to barter with anybody in the trades any more as well. 

You pay me, I pay you. End of story.


----------



## 71model (Apr 18, 2009)

*Thanks*

You fellas made me feel better, that it wasn't just me. 

3 yrs ago wired a 40X100 shop, using EMT 1" Ridgid, 16 metal halid lights(4per bay). 3ways for each bay on each end of the building. I did all this after work cause he said he was going to help me. One day I told him gimme a $1K and were even. 

Bottom line- We're not friends anymore, 


Thanks again


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

People in general are cheap when it comes to paying you for your labor.
I have gotten trapped into doing some of these jobs. for family. 
Electrical work is my living. I don't mean to sound mean, But if I can't make money on a job I don't need it! If I was working for a company making desent money  I would not touch a side job.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I refuse to barter with anybody in the trades any more as well.
> 
> You pay me, I pay you. End of story.


I like that idea, with a twist. Invoice them for what it would have cost them, and they can invoice you for what it costs them. Then the actual cashflow change of hands is small, less in taxes.

Trade for trade is so murky, I don't see why anybody does it.


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

If you use a discount for friends and family, where do you draw the line? Someone will eventually know someone that got the discount and will feel cheated because they didn't get the same rate.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Jim Port said:


> If you use a discount for friends and family, where do you draw the line? Someone will eventually know someone that got the discount and will feel cheated because they didn't get the same rate.


You're not responsible for other people's feelings.


----------



## spdone (Dec 13, 2009)

Man, this same basic thing just happened to me! I came down in my price for another trade on the promise of more work. That will not happen again even though I did get the job. It turns out the new one isn't even his so he got a major discount out of me for no reason at all! Yup I know what I am worth and I'm stickin to it. If I give a discount again it will be to a person I wouldn't expect money from... my mom!


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

My wife volunteered me to do a "little" work at her best friend’s house. A "little" work turned into two 12 hour days. They paid me $300.
300 / 24 = 12.50 hr


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Grimlock said:


> My wife volunteered me to do a "little" work at her best friend’s house. A "little" work turned into two 12 hour days. They paid me $300.
> 300 / 24 = 12.50 hr


What are you going to do with all of that money?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> What are you going to do with all of that money?


Go buy some PVC boxes and some Scotchbright.:laughing:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Go buy some PVC boxes and some Scotchbright.:laughing:


Yea, and one tree to plant over it!


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

480sparky said:


> As well as the School of Hard Knocks.  You just paid your tuition.


:thumbsup:


----------

